# First stack 6mo old.



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Viper 6mo old. Half WGSL half ASL.
Went to a dog show so the owner of Viper’s sire can meet him. Took advantage of a pro stacking him for the 1st time. He’s a natural


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

He's stunning 😍


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Biscuit said:


> He's stunning 😍


Thank you. I don’t have the ability to critique very well but IMO he has super structure and super bone. Temperament is everything got me and he has a super one.


----------



## tysonsingh (May 9, 2012)

Did you pick up any tips from them? I just started trying to stack my dogs. I was somewhat successful with one of them, she’s pretty easy to handle physically, the others were just very stubborn.

she is a working line showline mix
Here’s some pictures of my girl stealing for the first time.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

tysonsingh said:


> Did you pick up any tips from them? In just started trying to stack my dogs. I was somewhat successful with one of them, she’s pretty easy to handle physically, the others were just very stubborn.
> Here’s some pictures of my girl stealing for the first time.
> View attachment 575248
> View attachment 575249


I know how to stack but hard to do by yourself. Need 3 people to get the best pic. Pretty girl


----------



## tysonsingh (May 9, 2012)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> I know how to stack but hard to do by yourself. Need 3 people to get the best pic. Pretty girl


We were a three man team going this… one holding the ball to have her focus.. myself manipulating her and setting up the stack, and the third taking the picture. She is 7.5 months old.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

tysonsingh said:


> We were a three man team going this… one holding the ball to have her focus.. myself manipulating her and setting up the stack, and the third taking the picture


There you go, you got it down.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Here's Nora being stacked yesterday in her handling class (by a junior)


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

dogfaeries said:


> Here's Nora being stacked yesterday in her handling class (by a junior)


She's so pretty.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

And I miss having a Sable pup.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Takes a certain personality to let a stranger manipulate and stack you as a dog. Well done


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

WNGD said:


> Takes a certain personality to let a stranger manipulate and stack you as a dog. Well done


Looks like Viper had no trouble! Nora gave the girl the stink eye when I handed her over. It took her a minute or two before she decided to cooperate.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

And I love Viper! You’ll have to keep us posted on how he does in the ring.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

dogfaeries said:


> And I love Viper! You’ll have to keep us posted on how he does in the ring.


I sure will. He will do super I’m sure.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

dogfaeries said:


> Looks like Viper had no trouble! Nora gave the girl the stink eye when I handed her over. It took her a minute or two before she decided to cooperate.


Viper is very open in temperament. Your girl is very pretty. I was asked I wanted to show dog’s and I ran fast lol


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Viper is very open in temperament. Your girl is very pretty. I was asked I wanted to show dog’s and I ran fast lol


Haha!


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

I didn’t even know you had a second dog!! Looks great!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

SuperAndre said:


> I didn’t even know you had a second dog!! Looks great!


No he’s not mine. I’m doing foundation stuff and environmental stuff with him. He goes home Fri. 
My heart will always be with the WL but this pup is very nice.


----------



## tysonsingh (May 9, 2012)

Got to work with my other girl (7 months old) for the first time. This was taken after a long session of playing fetch…she is much more stubborn than her sister in the post above which makes it super hard to manipulate her rear legs. Not the greatest stack but not bad for a first time in my books.









She got distracted by a passer by in this second pic and was mid bark.


----------

